# 1948 Ithaca shotgun stock problem



## oldmetlfan (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a 1948 Ithaca 12 ga, and where the stock attaches to the receiver, it "wiggles" a bit. This is no safe queen, but I do not want to replace the stock with a new one. 

  I am guessing that either the stock itself has shrunk a bit, or has been really well used, or a combination of both.
Would like to find someone that could repair this, so it is solid while firing.

No, I do not want to get rid of it.....

  I am in Jefferson (30549), about 20 miles north of Athens.

  I don't want to drive 100 miles to have it fixed, but definitely don't want to ship it via mail, ups etc....

  I found a man online that used to work at Ithaca and does this kind of repair,but have no desire to ship this to NY state.
  Any helpful leads would be appreciated.

Can take and send a digital pic of the gun if needed, but the movement is so slight, it wouldn't show up in a picture.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 29, 2009)

Im not tring to start confrontation but, you dont want to travel, you dont want to ship. So pretty much you want your neighbor to do it or someone come to you.


----------



## oldmetlfan (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess that my post came across wrong.  Don't want to ship it out of state for sure, or drive more than 60-80 miles...

sorry about that.


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 29, 2009)

thats too bad, this company is one of the best out there. We wont use anyone but these folks. Professional & quality all the way & if ya want it right the first time, the best.   http://www.wenig.com/welcome.html


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 29, 2009)

If you don't care about the appearance too much (because this will leave a dark line) you can repair it with Accruglass (sp?) just like you would bed a rifle.  

Easily when the reach of a competent DYI'er


----------



## Turkey Comander (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds to me like you might just need to take off the butt plate and find a long handled screw driver and tight'n the stock screw.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 29, 2009)

*Gunsmiths fix Ithaca stocks*

fixed mine a few decades ago.


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 29, 2009)

Your probably right. Sometimes screws loosen a bit and the wood shrinks a tad over time. This all makes for some loose metal to wood fit. Very small at first, but if left - well, you know what will happen. Every time you pull the trigger, the metal gets a running start at the wood. 

There are ways of expanding the wood to fill in small gaps. It usually destroy the finish in the area being worked on.  At least the way I do it. Usually I can get the gap down to what is customary from the factory. With a little luck, sometimes the gap will go away, it can be as tight as one of my custom stocks.

You can probably look up how to do it yourself on the Internet, or if Acworth is not too far away, I can do it. 

Take care,
Chris


----------



## oldmetlfan (Dec 1, 2009)

Thankyou for all the suggestions. Hopefully I will get to take a good look at it in the next couple of days.

I will post again with what the outcome is.


----------



## Anvilhead (Dec 2, 2009)

If Its a Model 37 Ithaca you can take the butt plate off and tighten the stock.  you will need a 7/17 sockect and an extension to reach the nut.  Don't over tighten it.  I think it is a 7/16, cant remeber.  I do remember a screw driver doesn't work.


----------



## oldmetlfan (May 17, 2010)

Well, it only took six months, but I finally got around to taking it apart. Made multiple trips to Sears, and forgot every time to get a long extension for my ratchet. 
Was walking around the flea market last weekend, and ran across one for a buck!!! It's amazing what you can remember you need when you are not trying to remember!
Anyways, looks like the stock has been loose for a long while, as the upper section is worn/deteriorated so bad, that it will not tighten up. 
I guess it is time to see if my woodworking skills are up to snuff, and see if I can trim it back a 1/16th or so to straighten out the fit.
Shouldn't take me more than a year or so at the rate I am going!

Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------

